# Troy Built TB490BC Qustion



## wirenut67 (Sep 4, 2009)

A friend recently gave me one of these. Problem is the fuel smells more like varnish than gas. No doubt it will have to at the very least have the carb rebuilt. It is a Walbro WYL carb.

When I look up parts using the parts guide @ troybuilt, is asks for the serial or model number, of which there are several variations under the tb490bc.

There is no sticker identifying this on the motor anymore, so how else can I tell which one this dang thing is?


Does it even matter, or will any kit for a WYL work?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to the Walbro website. There you can look up your specific carburetor and find out which kit will fit it.

http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp

All the numbers you need to determine the correct kit will be stamped on your carburetor.

If you have any problems, post your carburetor numbers and we will help you identify the kit number.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## wirenut67 (Sep 4, 2009)

I took a look at the Walbro website, and am still uncertain. The only marking on the carburator, are "WYL" then in a different stamp "161" and in yet another spot "207".

Other than the Walbro name stamped in it, that is all that is on it.


Any help is greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well that can be a little confusing. Both carburetors 161 & 207 use the same kit, K20-WYL.


----------



## wirenut67 (Sep 4, 2009)

Fantastic thanks a million!

Mike


----------



## wirenut67 (Sep 4, 2009)

I picked up a kit, and hope I have installed it correctly. Is it common not to need all the parts in the kit? There seems to have been more parts in the kit (gasket like items) than are actually in the carb.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes the kit includes parts for several variations of the carburetor, so it's not uncommon to have extra parts left over. You just need to be sure the parts you used, matched up with the old ones you were replacing.


----------



## wirenut67 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats good news! I am rather used to having spare parts left over from a project, however, generally this is not a good thing! lol

So I have the carb rebuilt, and put the unit back together. It started! But will only run at full choke, and even then not for very long. If I attempt to open the choke it revs up then dies.

I am thinking I may just have to get a new carb.

I really appreciate all the help!

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you inspect the fuel lines and fuel pickup filter?

Often times the fuel lines will need to be replaced on an older unit, and the filter could be plugged with old varnished fuel if it was stored as you indicated.

When you cleaned out the carburetor, did you remove the throttle valve (#6) and clean out the passage way to the main jet (#21)?

Did you replace the filter screen (#22) and install the inlet needle (#8)?

Here is a link to the service manual for this carburetor, you might want to take a look at it before you replace the carburetor and give it another try, just to be sure. 

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/WYLseries.pdf


----------



## wirenut67 (Sep 4, 2009)

I cleaned everything, but did not check the inlet specifically. I did not change the needle, yet I did change the screen. I will follow up on your recommendations and try it again.

Thanks for the link.

Mike


----------

